# First deep drop trip



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Me and my BIL went today on our first deep drop trip. We didn’t do too bad and had a good time. Caught several long tail sea bass and three snowy grouper and one yellow edge grouper. Not bad for the first trip, around 630 foot of water and just drifted our area and had a ball. Electric reels are the only way to go!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's the most seabass i've seen caught on a trip. usually we get one maybe two but damn how did y'all catch all those. damn good to eat, too.
did y'all get any tile using lights?

jack


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Caught one blue line tile, we were using a light and the glow in the dark hook covers. BIL was using whole squid and I was using cut cigar minnows. We both caught the same amount on the bait.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

whole squid = big fish.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

It was definitely a good time and we will try it again. The biggest grouper was caught on a whole squid so I may go for that next time. We just drifted and let the weight bounce on the bottom. If the weight doesn’t stick in the bottom, your in the wrong spot.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what i hate is the current. that tells you what size lead you need.
most time i caught fish let it drag less and keep the line going out.
hellofa lot of fun. 

jack


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes it is!! I think we found out a new way to Fish!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

That's a bucket lister for me. Great catch!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Y’all did better than our last deep drop trip. We only picked up one small tile.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice; fish fry 
thanks for sharing & Catch 'em up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job!!! Lots of fine dinner fare there!!! Also threw in some foot pics to be nominated to the hall of shame!!! Man...I tell ya!


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Had to do it for you Jason.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

How much weight on lines?
Use Diawa Tanacoms?


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

3lbs was perfect, not much current yesterday. Yes we use the tanacoms and love those reels!! Makes the deep dropping easy!! Worth the money anytime!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my fishwinch 2.0 with a senator 113h keeps up with a tanacom bull.
cheaper too.

jack


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

The fish winch looks awesome!! Great price on it also! I have a couple of international 50’s that would be great!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice catch. That is a lot of long fin bass for a single trip. They are most tasty.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Fantastic for your first trip!


----------

